# Spraying Twice In Spring



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Any thoughts on an early and then later application of broadleaf herbicides in Timothy? We use non-residual herbicides and as such they only kill what they touch that day. Thinking about 2-4-D early and then Pasturegard later.

All applications prior to first cut.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I do it. Glyphosate in the spring and 2,4D later on Bermuda. I have observed 2,4D works better with heat. Just make sure you follow the after spray harvest intervals.


----------

